

Bang With Friends Sex App Registers 5 Users Per Minute - sherjilozair
http://mashable.com/2013/01/29/bang-with-friends/

======
shanelja
And now I play the waiting game...

------
evolve2k
I can't see an iPhone app getting approval.

~~~
spyder
<http://www.appnightstand.com/>

